# Notifications



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Haven't seen a notification in a month or more so I decided to write and see what they say.

This is copied and pasted from email:
"Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

While you are signed out of the app, you will still be able to receive push notifications.

As a reminder, you may receive same-day block availability notifications if your calendar shows “available” when new blocks are opened. Notifications are sent to a random selection of delivery partners. You will not receive more than one notification every six hours."
___________________________________

Now I know why not a single notification. Pretty lame to limit them so much now since it just get's harder and harder to get blocks for most. Notifications helped a little in the process. Now have no use. 1 every six hours is practically useless.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Except for the occasional reserved block, I haven't seen a notification since last year.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I get notifications multiple times a day, but never see any offers available when the alert is sent out


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Like most when we did get notifications typically the blocks were gone. But the notifications at least gave an idea of drop times and you had something to work with. Now were back to refreshing for 10 hours to get a 4 hour block. 

Funny how they say they limit it to 1 notification every 6 hours but some drives still get EVERY notification??? 

More amazon nonsense. Which is it? Limited notifications or no limits?? Should be ZERO limits on notifications, match it to driver schedules/calendar....simple.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I believe it's the market your in , WH, and available blocks ... I am in Seattle and I get notifications almost every hour it seems ... But we also have a WH that constantly have 5 3-4hr available ... If you are somewhere that blocks are hard to come by, you'll never be notified ... It's very rare that I don't see 5 blocks on my screen constantly ... Lucky us.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Just want to make clear the important points. 
This is what amazon is saying:
1) they LIMIT notifications to a random selection of drivers. (something always thought but have never seen in writing)
2) They LIMIT the notifications to 1 every 6 hours.

So, it's not my warehouse doing this as they make no note of such thing and I didn't specify a warehouse. 
Obviously some drivers are not seeing such limits. 
So setting hard limits on some drivers and not others!? **** YOU AMAZON! Even if it's by location......**** YOU AGAIN! 

Blocks here are like bigfoot sightings...........I swear I saw one the other day but can't describe what it looked like!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Just want to make clear the important points.
> This is what amazon is saying:
> 1) they LIMIT notifications to a random selection of drivers. (something always thought but have never seen in writing)
> 2) They LIMIT the notifications to 1 every 6 hours.
> ...


The second isn't true I've had multiple notifications in a hour. It just depends on how long a block is sitting there but not taken from my experience


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I get hammered by notifications sometimes. The blocks are usually gone or block already accepted by me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> The second isn't true I've had multiple notifications in a hour. It just depends on how long a block is sitting there but not taken from my experience


 You do realized this is NOT my opinion? It's what amazon support says in the email posted. Think that's going over people's head or something?



oicu812 said:


> I get hammered by notifications sometimes. The blocks are usually gone or block already accepted by me.


 As with most experienced drivers we all know notifications are not really for grabbing blocks. It does however give you an idea of when block are released. So, I want to see ALL notifications and I use my notifications log to keep track of patterns.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The notifications I get are just a nuisance.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> The notifications I get are just a nuisance.


 Sure they are when you get them all day long!  
When they stop, you'll miss them too!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> You do realized this is NOT my opinion? It's what amazon support says in the email posted. Think that's going over people's head or something?


I understand it's from support. I also understand in real life I've gotten more than 1 notification in just 1 hour just last week for example. Maybe it depends on what version you're running? Or maybe support is a idiot?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Blocks here are like bigfoot sightings.........


I thought you guys had Skunk Apes.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I thought you guys had Skunk Apes.


 I was going to use "skunk ape" in my post but figured most people aren't that familiar with it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I get hammered by notifications sometimes. The blocks are usually gone or block already accepted by me.


Yeah I get hammered when they have a hard time getting drivers like when it snows or hails


----------

